# flipping led



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's also customary to use the compatibility list for the appropriate dimmer you are using rather than a different dimmer.


I did. That's why I said those lists. As in more than one. If I was referencing the Maestro list I would have said that list, referring to the list that was posted.

Edit: I looked back at the post I did say that. But I did correct myself later in the thread.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It's just customary if you are addressing someone else in a quoted post you say:
> 
> @Barri or To Barri:
> 
> Cuts down on confusion.


Starting a new custom.

Without confusion, these place would be boring. 

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Starting a new custom.
> 
> Without confusion, these place would be boring.
> 
> Tom


I read my post and it sounded a bit snippy. I didn't mean for it to. I was seriously curious if I had said that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I read my post and it sounded a bit snippy. I didn't mean for it to. I was seriously curious if I had said that.



I see you got the iPhone thread shut down lol.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it was a shared blame. But yes. I'll leave it at that.


----------

